# Las Vegas Metro



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anyone on here know anything about Las Vegas Metro PD hiring and/or have first hand knowledge.

Is it worth applying for if your just the regular average Joe or do they usually specifically target vets. Language speakers. Out of state law enforcement. Etc.

Generally speaking almost everyone who applies for most of those jobs meets the minimum qualifications.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

There is an occasional member on here who is Vegas Metro. He and I get together every time I go out to Vegas for a visit. He has about 10 years on with them now and he's a good guy.

He is mr.anttrax. Feel free to PM him. If for some reason he does not get back to you in a reasonable time, let me know and I'll contact him and ask him to check this site for your message.


----------

